# Inconsiderate people ... =(



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 5, 2010)

Our best friend, Pak (a lorrikeet) was killed yesterday because someone wouldn't take 10 seconds out of their day to stop their car and let me get my friend off the road. 3 cars went straight over him, and he was so scared he tried to run back to me, and he got hit. he didn't die on impact, but he died in my hands after i ran into traffic (people STILL didn't stop with me on the road), and got him.
He was almost 1 and a half years old. His bird parents were mistreated and malnutritioned etc, and it was thought that he would end up not being very healthy. But i took him home and my boyfriend and i hand fed and looked after him from the day he hatched. he was always a little bit 'funny'. he never learned to fly, and was overweight but was always very healthy and happy. He never owned a cage, never had his wings clipped and came everywhere we went. He often slept in our bed, always ate what we ate, would say hello, and he loved cuddles and scratches on the head, and most of all, making new friends. The little guy had made friends all over Newcastle, and on occasion Ive heard me and my partner referred to as "those people that have that awesome little parrot with them all the time". Even people that didn't know us, knew and loved Pak. lol. And even though he was mature, he never had any issue loving me and my partner exactly the same. because we were a family.
I guess this is really just a thread to express how disappointed i am in the human races lack of respect for their animal friends. (though i know most of you would share my great respect for animals).
The people in the cars knew he was on the road, and knew i was trying to get to him. there was even a really nice lady that ran out on the road waving down cars to stop for a second, to try and help me, and they swerved around her to keep driving.

So, i guess in closing. i hope that more people will pay attention on the roads, and not be so busy getting from A to B that they cant stop for 10 seconds to save a life - no matter how small.

Also for those of you with a facebook account, join our group. We made it so hopefully people will read and she how important he was to us, and stop next time when they otherwise wouldn't. 
If I saw an animal on the road, id stop my car til it moved! | Facebook


----------



## Blueys123 (Mar 5, 2010)

*lorikeet*

im so sorry to hear that
i have a rainbow lorikeet about 1yr and 2 months now 
your one looks beautiful


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm really sorry that happened. 
Some people think their lives are much too busy and important.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG. i cant believe people would do that. i really feel sorry for you and your lorikeet.


----------



## sk17zn (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear that and I hate how some people are not as passionate as all of us on this site, it wouldn't hurt people to stop it's a harmless animal that should still be here if it wasn't for the inconsiderate people that are to busy to care....


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 5, 2010)

i was driving and saw a dog get hit by the car infront of me, i mangaed to pull over up the road and run back to grab him no one slowed or stopped, but managed to get him off and then save him. but i guess the only excuse i can see for it is that no one wants to cuase an accident by stopping on a busy rd.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all.
and yeah i understand about not wanting to cause accidents. on the road it happened on its always a 40km zone, and the majority were speeding coz it comes off a 60km zone =(


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 5, 2010)

thats terrible people like that are mean i love birds and seeing one dye is terrible


----------



## Kitah (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that  Its bad enough loosing an animal (Or family- it well and truly seems like he was a part of yours) from old age/natural causes, let alone from inconsiderate, impatient humans. The human race really IS the worst species on the planet, and when I think about it (doesn't require much) its pretty much the main reason why I hate humens in general- self centered, in their own little world and don't give a damn about other life, unless it has a purpose for themselves. 

When I see animals on roads, what I tend to do is flick my hazard lights on and use my car to 'protect'/buffer the animals. I've done this with various snakes, turtles, a monitor, birds etc. but haven't ever endangered any other motorists or risked an accident

ARGH! its so damn frustrating... Again, really sorry to hear about your little guy


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, and am constantly dumbfounded by the lack of respect shown by drivers to living creatures on the roads.

Though, on the other hand, part of being a responsible pet owner is duty of care. A flightless bird allowed to make its way infront of oncomming traffic, no matter how innocently on your part, is a burden you will have to bare..... unfortunatly a devestating lesson to learn.


----------



## dodgie (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 5, 2010)

ihaveherps said:


> Though, on the other hand, part of being a responsible pet owner is duty of care. A flightless bird allowed to make its way infront of oncomming traffic, no matter how innocently on your part, is a burden you will have to bare..... unfortunatly a devestating lesson to learn.



yeah, ive definitely learned my lesson. i blame myself for it in a big way!
he'd been down that road almost everyday for a year and a half. though, i knew he couldnt fly, and although he usually wouldnt leave our side for anything, there is that chance that he could have slipped, and he did. and that was my fault. 
i should have been holding onto him/left him home/had a leg rope on him - a million different things i could have done differently.
though whats done is done =(
i miss my little friend.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 5, 2010)

really sorry to hear that, you must be devastated.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some people don't see an animal has any value, to them it doesn't deserve respect or care. I'm so sorry to hear of what happened to Pak, he looks beautiful and didn't deserve it.

I feel so sad for you. I saw a similar incident a few years ago when a fox terrier was hit multiple times. I pulled my work van across a main road to block traffic while this little man's owner got him off the road. Poor little guy didn't make it, but what made it worse was that people thought so little of this life an...d the owner's distress that they wouldn't even try to avoid him.


----------



## woosang (Mar 5, 2010)

aw so very sorry.  PPL can be A*&*Holes. I witnessed the same thing this morning with a snake. **Hugs**


----------



## Jumala (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone! i appreciate it a lot.


my facebook group is over 60 people strong, already!


----------



## Andie (Mar 5, 2010)

How horrible! Some people just live in their own world and pay little regard to other living things.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 6, 2010)

That is awful news, how devastating. I can't believe the majority of the public who would just drive on by, seeing a distressed pet owner and a defenseless little bird on the road. I am so sorry to hear the news. Poor little thing


----------



## JrFear (Mar 6, 2010)

Awwww thats soooo sad!
im sooo sorry to hear that people dont care enough to wait just a few mins for a native animal/your darling wee lori!


----------



## schizmz (Mar 6, 2010)

so sorry to hear that..if only you had a baseball bat eh..:evil:..then theyd of stopped.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I can't stand people that think they are above it all. They need to be knocked down a few levels so they can see the are useless.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pak! I know how stupid people can be! I've often stopped my car and jumped out to get lorikeets that have been hit and are gasping for breath. I take them to the vets and get them put to sleep humanely, to stop their suffering. Recently I saved a cat from the side of the road, and I've even gotton a tame cockatiel from the road. Please slow down everyone, not only are little people like Pak at risk, but so are our beloved wild snakes and lizards and even our human family members!


----------



## symbol (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry, dont know about anyone else, that story brought a tear to my eye!! Just dreadful!!1


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks everyone.


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 6, 2010)

well i have a gorgeous abandoned very tame bugger that i would love to give you if you like. he came into my work a while ago, but with the amount of abandoned pets i get i cant keep them all. the problem is i am in southeast qld and you are in newcastle


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow thats a really generous offer!
i have sent you a PM =)


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

I know its been said, but that is horrible...
I saw a similar thing with a dog once, it was limping and the cars werent even slowing down for it...i ended up parking my car across the road so they had to stop while me and my partner tried to catch the dog...but everyone we had made stop just kept beeping and mouthing off to us


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks.

people like that are scum, i reckon. making them stop for 2 minutes isnt going to hurt them. if they were half decent, they could have spent the 2 minutes being decent human beings and trying to help =S

poor dog =(


----------



## schizmz (Mar 7, 2010)

people in "general" and i dont like to generalise..its ignorant.. but im afraid people in general...SUCK!.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry, i lied...there was one guy who got out of his car and offered to help, but it wasnt until we already had the dog and were just trying to lift it into the car...(it was a retriever and we had a jacked up hilux) and cause it was scared and obviously injured it kept nipping at us...but i think he just wanted to get out of there


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah most likely.
at least he offered to help i suppose!
how'd the puppy dog end up?


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 7, 2010)

symbol said:


> Oh I am so sorry, dont know about anyone else, that story brought a tear to my eye!! Just dreadful!!1



I also sobbed while reading this!

I can only imagine how you must be feeling & seeing that happen would have been horrible.

I know it doesnt help,. but I am sooooo sorry for your loss 
RIP Pak


----------



## mike83 (Mar 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss  loosing a pet is always so hard to deal with hope your ok.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

he was ok...nothing broken just a bit sore and he had a microchip


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> he was ok...nothing broken just a bit sore and he had a microchip



aww thats great =) im glad!


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah...but it really sucks to hear a story like yours...seriously, whats 2 mins out of your day to stop your car...Im truely sorry for your loss


----------



## schizmz (Mar 7, 2010)

True story.. i was driving my semi trailer down the road out past jerilderee or wotever its called...i could see ahead on the road what looked like a huge snake!..naturally i pulled up to a stop.. to see it was actually a colony of ANTS!.:shock:.so many, that girth etc it looked like a snake.. so i drove off the shoulder and went around em..i couldnt even bring myself to drive over them..but ive never seen anything like it..there were millions!..just thought id share a story.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

schizmz said:


> True story.. i was driving my semi trailer down the road out past jerilderee or wotever its called...i could see ahead on the road what looked like a huge snake!..naturally i pulled up to a stop.. to see it was actually a colony of ANTS!.:shock:.so many, that girth etc it looked like a snake.. so i drove off the shoulder and went around em..i couldnt even bring myself to drive over them..but ive never seen anything like it..there were millions!..just thought id share a story.




oooh thats cool!
i wonder what possessed them to gather like that across the road...?


----------



## schizmz (Mar 7, 2010)

well i got out for a looksie..there were 2 "holes" at the adge of the shoulders on both sides of the road..they just seemed to be going back and forth between the 2 cos they were heading in both directions.. and no ant hills..a hole in the ground. spwein..no digi cams back then


----------



## SuburbanMe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss - but one question, what was your bird doing out on the road in the first place? (I'm not copping attitude with you - just honestly curious)


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> Sorry for your loss - but one question, what was your bird doing out on the road in the first place? (I'm not copping attitude with you - just honestly curious)



Yeah thats ok, fair enough question. 
We werent actually on the road. we were a good distance away from the road. we'd taken him everywhere with us since he hatched and had just gotten used to walking everywhere as far away from roads as possible, for that reason.
But because he'd never really learned to fly, he also didnt know how to land straight.
he was on my shoulder, and im not sure how, but he slipped off and stuck his wings out to land, but skimmed along the ground for a good distance and landed on the road.
=(


----------



## smeejason (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss but..
How would you be feeling right now if someone had stopped and that caused a huge accident and a small child was killed. yes there are plenty of morons that do not give a dam but there was also probably people that had other drivers tale gating them and could not stop.. we will never know. 
I hate when i have had to hit an animal but sometimes it is totally unavoidable. if you swerve at high speed to avoid a bird you are more than likely going to be out of control for the few seconds afterwards and then anything can happen. 
Look at at that you gave the liitle fella a life he would never had if you did not ahve him cause he would have been left by his parents once they found he was weak..


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Sorry for your loss but..
> How would you be feeling right now if someone had stopped and that caused a huge accident and a small child was killed. yes there are plenty of morons that do not give a dam but there was also probably people that had other drivers tale gating them and could not stop.. we will never know.
> I hate when i have had to hit an animal but sometimes it is totally unavoidable. if you swerve at high speed to avoid a bird you are more than likely going to be out of control for the few seconds afterwards and then anything can happen.
> Look at at that you gave the liitle fella a life he would never had if you did not ahve him cause he would have been left by his parents once they found he was weak..





Yeah i see your point, and i know what ya mean. i've had a dog (my dads) that got run over when i was younger, and it was an accident - lots of traffic, main rd, people couldnt stop without causing an accident, and thats fair enough. unfortunate, but an accident.
but that being said, it was fairly light traffic, and a 40km zone.
and also a lady that ran out onto the road to get the cars to slow down/stop further down from where i was. so by the time they got to where i was with the little bird, they were easily going slow enough/had enough time/space between cars to stick the breaks on and not cause a drama. thats whats got me grumpy.



aswell, i posted that pretty soon afterwards. having a few days past, and a little time to get over things. im a lot less mad and lots more rational - maybe they were distracted and didnt see, maybe they were having car issues and couldnt break in time, maybe they tried to stop, and 1st instinct was to just go over the top of him so they didnt break and squish him everywhere... i dunno. im sure they didnt run him down on purpose...
anyways, it was a horrible experience all around and i wish people would pay a little more attention on the roads.


----------



## smeejason (Mar 7, 2010)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> Yeah i see your point, and i know what ya mean. i've had a dog (my dads) that got run over when i was younger, and it was an accident - lots of traffic, main rd, people couldnt stop without causing an accident, and thats fair enough. unfortunate, but an accident.
> but that being said, it was fairly light traffic, and a 40km zone.
> and also a lady that ran out onto the road to get the cars to slow down/stop further down from where i was. so by the time they got to where i was with the little bird, they were easily going slow enough/had enough time/space between cars to stick the breaks on and not cause a drama. thats whats got me grumpy.


 
far enough yep i agree morons this time and the rest would still to this day not even noticed a lady or a bird on the road as they were in their own world not paying any attention


----------



## schizmz (Mar 7, 2010)

For pak.. <3


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 7, 2010)

schizmz said:


> For pak.. <3




awwww! hehehe. thats awesome! very sweet. thank you so much


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, I swear I almost cried when I read this 
People nowadays are just so inconsiderate and pathetic... I was in a training course for my Wildlife Carer course yesterday and one of the ladies told me that they got a call and some guy was bragging about running over a snake - what an effing a-hole!! People are just so disrespectful and careless nowadays, they only worry about themselves
He was a gorgeous lorikeet and I know he will be remembered by everyone


----------

